# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کنکور 95 و کلاس رفتن

## sobhan20

من امسال میخوام مدرسه  رو غیر حضوری بردارم ولی به جاش میخوام 5تا درس زیست /شیمی/ریاضی/عربی/فیزیک رو برم بیرون کلاس

به نظرتون همون مدرسه رو برم یا برم کلاس؟؟؟؟؟؟


لطفا هر کس تجربه داره نظر بده

----------


## artim

اگه مدرسه ات دبیراش خوبن مدرسه وگرنه بیرون
کتاب های خوبی توی بازاره میتونی استفاده کنی
در تاپیک های مختلف گفته شده کتاب ها

----------


## کنکوری244

شما امسال تابستون رو باید رودرسای دوم وسوم کارکنین بعد سال چهارم مدرسه روبرین و همزمان بادرس کلاس تست بزنین
به نظرمن مدرسه رفتن بهتره ... اگه ازدبیراراضی هستین!
البته این نظرمنه وکاری ک خودم میخوام بکنم ...
چون میدونم اگه اینکارونکنم دیگه به درسام نمی رسم ..  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Catman

> من امسال میخوام مدرسه  رو غیر حضوری بردارم ولی به جاش میخوام 5تا درس زیست /شیمی/ریاضی/عربی/فیزیک رو برم بیرون کلاس
> 
> به نظرتون همون مدرسه رو برم یا برم کلاس؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> لطفا هر کس تجربه داره نظر بده


منم پیش رو غیر حضوری برداشتم باتوجه به اینکه سطح مدرسم اصلا خوب نبود ورقابتی بین بچه های کلاس نبود......اگر سطح مدرستون خوبه و تست هم کار میکنین و پایتون قویه به نظرم مدرسه رو شرکت کنین ..... من شیمی و زیست رو رفتم کلاس از شیمی واقعا راضی بودم ولی از زیست زیاد نه چون بیشتر باید خونده بشه ومن متاسفانه فقط رسیدم تو این درس برم کلاس و کتاب رو بخونم و حداکثر خیلی سبز رو کار میکردم درصورتیکه کتابهای موجود دربازار مفیدتر و جامعتر بودن.
ولی فکر میکنم اینهمه کلاس خیلی وقتتونو بگیره.

----------


## طراوت

بچه ها خواهش میکنم قبل از زدن تاپیک سرچ کنید و اول پیام دوستامونو تو تاپیکای دیگه مطالعه اگر جواب نگرفتید تو همون تاپیک سوالتوسوالتونو بپرسید!
مطمئن باشید با زدن ی تاپیک جدا تاثیری روی سرعت پاسخ گویی نذاشتین!
آخه نگاه کنید چند تا تاپیک مشاوره هست
کاربرای مهمان گیج میشن
امتیاز انجمنو میارید پایین
عزیزم من با همه ی بچه ها بودم ن صرفا شما

----------


## Black Swan

خُب بستگی به مدرسه داره ...
اگه مفیده و از کلاس بیرون بی نیازت میکنه ، برو مدرسه اما اگه مث اکثر مدرسه ها به درد نمیخوره ، به جاش کلاس بیرون بردار
گرچه .. کلاس زیاد برداشتنم به درد نمیخوره فقط وقت آدمو میگیره ، من یه سالمو با کلاس و مدرسه تلف کردم ..
چندتا کلاسی که واقعا واجبه ... بقیشو بشین خونه درس بخون ..

به هیچ عنوانم مدرسه و کلاس رو باهم نرو .. نابود میکنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sobhan20

مرسی از همه دوستان

----------


## Roya76

معلم های مدرسه ما عالین و من میخوام مدرسه برم اما نمیدونم کلاس برم یا نه
من برای تست فیزیک و ریاضی ضعیفم ولی درس ها رو کم و بیش بلدم
دلیلم برای کلاس رفتن فقط یادگیری روش های تستیه کتاب معجزه کنکور مهروماه رو شنیدم که همه روش های تستی فیزیک رو داره اما میمونه ریاضی
به نظر شما رفتن به کلاس مفیده یا نه؟

----------


## Catman

> معلم های مدرسه ما عالین و من میخوام مدرسه برم اما نمیدونم کلاس برم یا نه
> من برای تست فیزیک و ریاضی ضعیفم ولی درس ها رو کم و بیش بلدم
> دلیلم برای کلاس رفتن فقط یادگیری روش های تستیه کتاب معجزه کنکور مهروماه رو شنیدم که همه روش های تستی فیزیک رو داره اما میمونه ریاضی
> به نظر شما رفتن به کلاس مفیده یا نه؟


به نظر من کلاس رفتن کمکی به تقویت تست زنی نمیکنه
اگر پایتون قویه فقط و فقط تست بزنین ......هرچی تست بیشتری بزنین مهارتتون در تست زنی بیشتر میشه و خودتون کم کم شیوه تست زنی و مدیریت زمان رو یاد میگیرین

----------

